# custom rhinestone transfers



## silverbolt (Aug 11, 2005)

question to all you rhinestone experts: I usually heat press my transfers from this company who sends them to me. They now require a larger minimum, so I bought two transfers I really needed for a small job from someone who uses an iron to apply hers. I want to use my heat press, but I only have one of the transfers I need so I can't mess it up. My question is for those of you who apply or know how to apply heat transfers with an iron, how do you apply those same transfers with a heat press? I was going to try 350 for 12 seconds, but I wanted to ask those of you who have been working with rhinestones for some time. I am new to this!


----------



## Twanabee (Sep 14, 2009)

330 for 20 seconds with teflon on top. Remove tape and press again with teflon for 8 seconds.


----------



## jean518 (Sep 23, 2009)

All in what she used. I was told there is a difference in the iron on and heat press glues. The iron on ones were more of a low temp glue. May not be any difference. Should be fine using the above directions.


----------



## logon511girl (Jan 23, 2010)

silverbolt said:


> question to all you rhinestone experts: I usually heat press my transfers from this company who sends them to me. They now require a larger minimum, so I bought two transfers I really needed for a small job from someone who uses an iron to apply hers. I want to use my heat press, but I only have one of the transfers I need so I can't mess it up. My question is for those of you who apply or know how to apply heat transfers with an iron, how do you apply those same transfers with a heat press? I was going to try 350 for 12 seconds, but I wanted to ask those of you who have been working with rhinestones for some time. I am new to this!


I believe I pressed min at 340 for 15-20 seconds, cold peel.


----------



## silverbolt (Aug 11, 2005)

Thanks everyone! they turned out just fine :O)


----------

